

Show HN: Receivd - Real-time file sharing for families, friends and coworkers - gonzalesl

Hello HN, meet Receivd.
Receivd is our solution to the problem of sharing files securely and easily with your family, friends and coworkers.<p>http://receivd.com/early-access<p>With the desktop and web app, you can create lists of people, then drag and drop files to share instantly. You can also send files to just one person. On top of that, you can even send files to people when they're offline.<p>It's standards-based and powerful enough that you can send files in the gigabyte range with ease. Any photos or videos you transfer will not be touched up, delivered just the way you sent them.<p>Please feel free to share your comments and suggestions. We'll be monitoring this thread all day.<p>EDIT: Just in case you were wondering, we're targeting sending out the app to the first round of early-access users next week.
======
bitsm
As a parent, I think this is a great idea. I have trouble sharing photos with
family members, not all who are on Facebook (my default sharing method). Plus
Facebook's privacy settings are confusing, and their business model runs
against keeping my photos private, which is somewhat unsettling.

FYI, Ash Maurya built CloudFire to solve this problem, but since he's moved on
to being a "lean startup" guy, the product seems to have been abandoned. There
are probably valuable lessons in the history of that product.

Finally, I have to admit I'm getting tired of the landing page gambit. Maybe
it's just early-adopter-itis, but if I'm interested in your product, I want to
touch it, play with it, right now.

A landing page doesn't solve my problem. And there are so many "landing page"
products in existence now, that I question whether the strategy is beginning
to turn people off.

Having to wait for a product that on average never actually ships is annoying.
Don't bother me until you have something to show. YMMV. :)

~~~
gonzalesl
We built Receivd to solve the exact problem you are describing.

The landing page allows us to gather numbers on how many folks are actually
interested. We're planning to send out builds early next week to the first
round of early-access users :)

------
jeffepp
Love the URL (clickable): <http://receivd.com/early-access>

------
gonzalesl
clickable URL: <http://receivd.com/early-access>

